# Corvette 5 speed



## mickeyc (Oct 9, 2015)

http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/bik/5258981264.html


Mike


----------



## detroitbike (Oct 9, 2015)

Saw this bike tonight.
  Looks quite correct But Chain guard and top tube looks resprayed  with new decals.
  Newer brake shoes and cables. 
  Wheels , calipers , seat & bars look original.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 9, 2015)

detroitbike said:


> Saw this bike tonight.
> Looks quite correct But Chain guard and top tube looks resprayed  with new decals.
> Newer brake shoes and cables.
> Wheels , calipers , seat & bars look original.




Did you happen to get the serial number for me?     I agree with the chainguard being redone and new top tube decals. No shots of the derailleur and hub but the front rack is incorrect.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Oct 10, 2015)

Looks like he might have did some work on it.   Agree with GT that front rack not correct. All decals look replaced. The stars always give them away. They are much coarser than the originals. Wonder why nobody can make them correctly.   Still a nice bike but asking price is high.


----------



## Jeff54 (Oct 10, 2015)

Might be some Tom follery in this, what's wrong with this picture?



 

Apparently, the seller is either trying to show a comparison, or messed up his photo collection and in doing so, illustrates, he/she is a Corvette collector. And with that idea, all the restoration was probably_ after_ "ESTATE SALE FIND" and if so, "IF" he/she is a liar too.  

Cassettes for rear rim, as it seems,  can also be found on Schwinn super sports and later sting ray 5 speeds, albeit, to much trick to wield on nobs for gear changer handle on frame, not to say it can't or hasn't been done but, trust may be unbalanced here.


----------



## W2J (Oct 10, 2015)

the original rear freewheel,hub,and derailleur were different than the later bikes.hub and freewheel were Atom france and derailleur was a Huret Allvit with smooth jockey wheels.I can't tell from the pics if they are correct.it looks like the cable stops are intact at the rear of the frame.also,all the 61 5 speeds I know of had the one year only stem.the front chainring doesn't appear to be mounted correctly either.


----------



## Jeff54 (Oct 10, 2015)

W2J said:


> the original rear freewheel,hub,and derailleur were different than the later bikes.hub and freewheel were Atom france and derailleur was a Huret Allvit with smooth jockey wheels..




Tks, been wondering about that, which makes me wonder too, if Schwinn's other road bikes would have had the same  equipment for the Corvette 5.


----------



## W2J (Oct 10, 2015)

varsity and continentals for the most part in 61/62 shared the same rear wheel hub/freewheel,spoke protector and derailleur.but there were variances.all the correct vette 5 speeds had the atom and huret parts.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 10, 2015)

Jeff54 said:


> Tks, been wondering about that, which makes me wonder too, if Schwinn's other road bikes would have had the same  equipment for the Corvette 5.




The only other road bikes offered in 61-62 was the Varsity and Continental, not taking into account the 62 Superior 15 speed or the Paramount which was basically pretty much a custom build during this time. The Corvette shared the same rear hub as the Varsity thru 1963, a low flange Atom hub and the Conti had a high flange Normandy. The 1960 thru 1962 Continental and the late 1961 and 62 Varsity shared the same 15-17-19-22-25 Atom freewheel as the Corvette 5 speed. In 63 the freewheel changed gear ratios, along with the aluminum spoke protector which was enlarged for the new 28 tooth freewheel. Same 61.5-62 spoke protectors also, although the first Conti's and Varsity's did not have spoke protectors. The Huret Allvit on the Corvettes were somewhat different than the Conti or Varsity with it's model specific jockey wheel cage. The low flange Atom hub continued to be used on the later lightweights but the engraving was different with Schwinn Approved and a date.    

The rear hub on that Corvette may be original but from what I can see the chain, freewheel, spoke protector and derailleur are not OEM.


----------



## bikewonder (Oct 10, 2015)

"Flipper Bill Marzarra (sp) " Wouldn't trust this person to give the correct time of day.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 10, 2015)

bikewonder said:


> "Flipper Bill Marzarra (sp) " Wouldn't trust this person to give the correct time of day.





 I've heard many stories about Bill. That explains the high price and water drops on the light from his quick hose down before pictures.


----------

